# Fishing Tackle Flea Market - April 7-11 2011



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

This show just keeps getting bigger and better!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Do they rent table space?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah I'm pretty sure they do...give Mike a shout!


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Mike, Leon, and Jim, are at the Fishing and Hunting show being held at Tallmadge Fairgrounds today...Sunday (2/6/11)...apparently it's a closely guarded secret...figure on one dollar for parking and six for admission. Thanks for the great stuff guys!
Their set-up always attracts me like a magnet!!!

Good fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## Buckeye Bear 53 (Dec 10, 2010)

ShakeDown said:


> This show just keeps getting bigger and better!


Mike, do you still need vendors and what is the cost to set up a table?


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting. I went last year and didn't expect much, but was very surprised at the amount of stuff up for sale. 

The best part of it was, that I had some reels from the early 70's with broken and missing parts. I was able to buy similar discarded brands at the market which, I cannibalized for parts.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

you guys will want to call Mike directly with any questions. He's not an internet user


----------

